# Need help locating a sight!!!!



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey folks, I need some assistance in locating a seemingly very elusive creature. It is called a DPMS Mangonel Rear Sight. I have searched the web high and low for one but just can't seem to find one. The ones I have found on the net have either been sold or are clones. I only want the real deal!!!! No need for recommendations of other sights, this is what I want!! Thought maybe someone here might have one stashed in the safe they might want to get rid of! Am willing to pay a decent price depending on condition! Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Midway, Brownell's, GunBroker, Ebay; those are the best sources I would think to look at, which you probably already have.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Have tried them all. It's a discontinued item at most of them and is no longer made by DPMS so what there is out there is it. Got super lucky on Ebay 3 weeks ago and won the front mangonel sight and now am wanting the matching rear. I already have one full set ( front and rear) on my carbine upper but want a set for the SASS upper also.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

If it's any consolation, sometimes the hunt for a gun/gun part is more rewarding than when you actually receive it. (This may just be psychological BS, but who knows.)


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you tried Numrich gun parts? they are like the salvage yard of firearms


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Just an update on my quest. Just got off the phone with some nice folks from PKFirearms in Shelbyville, IL and they have these as new old stock! 148 + shipping, so now have a complete new set (front and back) on the way. Thanks for the replies and suggestions !


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Lots of places, Just google it.


MOLON LABE


----------

